# Fence question....



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Any of you fence gurus out there ever use a wood post for a cross brace? I have been using 2" pipe, but have run out! I can go out in the "back 40" and cut hedge posts all day long. I can also come up with 4" diameter limbs that could be used as braces instead of pipe. Any ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you have some cedar trees left; I would use those if they are big enough diameter...... say 4 inch or larger. I am planning on doing some fencing work when it cools off this Fall, and I am gonna cut cedar trees for the posts and brace posts. Cedar is very strong and hold up well against rot and insect damage.


----------



## tough451 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just dont use Cedar from fence rows it has to come from the woods where it grew slower and has good heart(red) the ones from the fence rows and the edge of the woods tend to be whiter(less heart) and will rot fast !


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I (and everyne I know...) uses Hedge (Osage Orange) for wood posts. It will outlast Cedar a dozen times over. I know of several Hedge posts that my Great Grandfather put in in the 1880's that are still going strong. None of the cedar around here holds up anywhere NEAR that.


----------



## tough451 (Mar 28, 2010)

We dont have any of that here in NC wish we did if its that good .


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

tough451 said:


> We dont have any of that here in NC wish we did if its that good .


Same here in Florida!!

All I've ever used, or seen my late Dad use, was the same wood line-post we were using in the fence, just make sure it's a straight one. No, they don't last 100 years, but neither do the other posts!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Hedge (Osage Orange, Bodark, and other select names) is native to a small area of SW Missouri, NW Arkansas, Ne Texas, and eastern Oklahoma. It spread rapidly into the prairie states before the advent of barb wire because it could be "taught" to grow and intertwine to form a nasty fence with barbs of it's own. After barb wire became common, the trees were cut for use as posts because of their ability to last for decades without rotting. 

Today, the posts are shipped all over the US. I just saw 3 Semi-trailer loads heading to Colorado last week. They will last 60+ years if you "plant" the posts green. Age them a couple years, and they will last forever.

I do a lot of "clean up" work on other farmsteads. Two of the most coveted things I get from these jobs are metal "T" posts and used Hedge posts. I have some in my fences that have been in the ground on other farms since FDR was in office. Now they are holding up MY fences.

Hedge also has the highest BTU rating of any wood in North America. It will burn so hot, if you're not careful, your stove will get cherry red, very easily.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

yup hedge is some awesome stuff. locust isnt the most terrible stuff either


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The Locust we have around here is used for firewood. It wouldn't last two years as a post.


----------

